# In depth metal production tutorials by ForTiorI



## shnizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

hey people,
i know i don´t really post here much (i´m more prominent on got-djent.com) but please don´t let that irritate you. i finally managed to put up a whole in depth tutorial series about the whole music production of my solo project ForTiorI (djenty stuff).
here they are:

metal production tutorial part 1 - the knob turner - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 2 - the studio - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 3 - using impulse responses - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 4.1 - pod x3 rhythm and lead tone - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 4.2 - pod x3 ambient and clean tone - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 4.3 - pod x3 bass tones - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 5 - basics: insert/send effects, busses, routing - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 6.1 - drum mixing: intro to SD2 / kick drum - ForTiorI - YouTube
metal production tutorial part 6.2 - drum mixing: snare, toms, hi-hat - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 6.3 - drum mixing: over-heads, room mics, reverb - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 7 - making beats - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 8.1 - mixing: intro to mixing / rhythm guitars - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 8.2 - mixing: bass guitar - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 8.3 - mixing: ambient and clean guitars - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 8.4 - mixing: lead guitar/stereo width/final thoughts - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 9.1 - glitches - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 9.2 - vst instruments/stutter effects - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 10.1 - mastering: EQ, harmonic exciter, stereo imaging - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 10.2 - mastering: multi-band-comp, maximizer, reverb - ForTiorI - YouTube 
metal production tutorial part 11 - epilogue - ForTiorI - YouTube 

although the mixing is applied to my own tone and i use superior drummer and i master with izotope ozone all the principles still apply.


----------



## tank (Mar 16, 2012)

HUGE work dude, thanks a lot!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow.  nice!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome  I think this belongs in the recording studio forum though  
Going to work my way through these over time! Thanks!


----------



## ibanezlover (Mar 16, 2012)

Great work dude!


----------



## SammerX (Mar 16, 2012)

These are great man, I've been looking for something like this. Watched the first few videos; I'm going to definitely find time to watch all of them.


----------



## MartinMTL (Mar 17, 2012)

wrong forum? I don't really care about that stuff though. This looks awesome! I'm going to have to put a lot of time aside to get through all of these. Thanks for the post!


----------



## shnizzle (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks for the feedback.
i didn´t really know in which forum to put it cause it´s pretty broad. i thought "music theory, LESSONS and TECHNIQUES" would be the best. i don´t mind if you want to move it, mods.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for these!

Your videos are VERY informative and helpful!


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n (Mar 17, 2012)

Well this is great, many thanks for making!


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 27, 2012)

The making beats video was extremely helpful for me. Thank you.


----------

